# Interesting Steam Engine / Compressor



## cfellows (Oct 1, 2011)

Saw engine today at the Early Days Tractor & Engine show. This is a double acting steam engine and two stage, double acting compressor all rolled into one, rather brutish piece of machinery. The two compressor stages are on one side of the engine, on either side of the cross-head slide, and the double acting steam cylinder is on the other side of the flywheel... you can see the governor standing above the steam cylinder. Might be an interest project for some one to try to model.

This view shows the two stages of the compressor & the crosshead slide as well as the connecting rods...







Here's the steam cylinder on the back of the engine...






There are more pictures of this and other engines in photobucket link which I posted separately.
Chuck


----------

